# Pulled the trigger



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

After lusting for one for years, I finally pulled the trigger the other day. MXL was shipped on Tuesday. PR82. I will take my time building it as the parts I want to put on it will not be available till next year.
Going to use that new Ritchey Classic stuff, and 2011 all alloy Athena. I already have a set of Record hubs laced to Ambrosio rims 32X, and I'm going to get some 27c Challenge Roubaix with the natural sidewalls. Finish it off with a Brooks saddle with matching bar wrap and a CK headset. Should be nice.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Sounds awesome, look forward to seeing it. The only thing I would change is the Brooks saddle for a Rolls, but then saddles really are a personal thing.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Tried a Rolls, and a Regal earlier this year. Not a fan.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

mtbbmet said:


> After lusting for one for years, I finally pulled the trigger the other day. MXL was shipped on Tuesday. PR82. I will take my time building it as the parts I want to put on it will not be available till next year.
> Going to use that new Ritchey Classic stuff, and 2011 all alloy Athena. I already have a set of Record hubs laced to Ambrosio rims 32X, and I'm going to get some 27c Challenge Roubaix with the natural sidewalls. Finish it off with a Brooks saddle with matching bar wrap and a CK headset. Should be nice.


Nice. That is going to be an awesome frame. I'm not familiar with the Ritchey Classic stuff, but the Athena all alloy should look really nice. I'm guessing this isn't your first Colnago, but if it is you will really love that ride.

That is the next frame I am getting. Thought I had it when I won one last month on e-bay, but that saga just ended with a refund of my money. Now, I am probably going to buy a set of Shamal tubulars for my C50 and wait until next year to get the MXL because it is supposed to be my 40th birthday present and that isn't until next September. Kind of hard to float the Shamals and MXL by my wife right now. I wanted to buy the MXL right now because I wasn't sure Colnago would have it available in that color scheme for 2011, but after looking at Colnago's 2011 offering it looks like it is going to be available for 2011.

I am debating going with a classic look on it versus a modern look with Record 10 speed. If my wife knew the difference in cost between the parts, she would opt for classic just based upon price. LOL I'm probably going to use my silver Eurus tubulars on it but I have some old school Record Stradas and Record Cronos in a box that I could build up. Your Ambrosios should look awesome on that build.

I'm just hoping Colnago doesn't jack me for 2011.

Post pics of the build when you finish it up next year. I'll just be getting into mine at that point and have being saving pics of builds from this board.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

It's here. Going to unpack it in a bit.

You can read a bit about the Ritchey Classic stuff here.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=210005


----------

